# This is so sad....



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I was just searching around PetFinder, and found this guy in Georgia...

Say hello to Mac our newest addition. Mac has a very sad story to tell you. I was attacked by my owner one day last month for no reason other than he was mad about something. I was hit so hard with a shovel that I lost my right eye and was then stuffed in a plastic bag and hauled off in my owner’s car going to who knows where. My owner thought I was dead after that brutal attack, but I wasn't. The police caught up with me and the man who hurt me. The nice police officer took me to the vet’s for surgery (I had surgery to remove my right eye) and to rest after my ordeal. The officer then arrested my owner and put him in jail, hopefully for a very long time. My siblings were still at home with my mistress, hope nothing happened to them. ***Update*** my siblings were taken to an Animal Hospital by my owner’s wife and euthanized (they were healthy with no issues). The reason given was that she was upset with her husband for what he did to me, but my siblings are gone now because of anger. We did nothing to provoke all of this, we were all sweet loving dogs in a place we felt safe until now. I will NEVER EVER go back there because I have a great foster home that will give me the love and attention I require (and will never hurt me). Considering all that has happened to me I still wag my tail when folks are around me, and lay down to get my belly rubbed, and I am great with men, too. I 'm a Golden Retriever with a great temperament, love car rides, kisses and other dogs. I’m approximately 18 months old have been neutered, all vaccinations including Rabies, and will be micro-chipped soon. I am looking for my forever home with someone who will love me forever. Could that family be you? Applicants will be subject to a home check along with the application. My adoption fee is $300.00. If interested please contact the phone number listed below. Thank you for letting me tell my story. 










How can anyone get angry enough to hit their dog with a shovel!! And then kill their other two dogs because they're mad?!

People really make me sick sometimes.... I hope this boy finds a loving home.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

poor baby...i cant stand people..

a SHOVEL?? i cannot even imagine.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Give me a shovel and five minutes....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.............. is it any wonder that I, for the most part, prefer my 4 legged friends !! And what's the deal with a vet that would euthanize the sibs because the wife is angry at the hubby ?????? I would think he would take custody and find homes, turn over to rescue..... Too bad he didn't take the Hippocratic Oath!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh. I wish I hadn't read that.:no: There are no words....it's beyond sad.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's one of the worst things I've read. Beating the poor dog with a shovel, and then murdering his siblings for no reason?! What the he** kind of vet would do that???


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man I wish they would give me a shovel, five minutes and that a**hole.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm with you on not liking people...well I like the people who are on here...because your all nice to your goldens...

Some people can be just out right dumb....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh My God.*

Oh My God.
He is beautiful!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww - unbelievable what some folks do to their animals. If I didn't have Griff I would love to have a winking Golden like that! He'll be re-homed in a jiffy!

And they say dogs are animals... :no:


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh, the poor boy! I hope he finds a wonderful forever home. Obviously these 2 people are just sick-the wife should be punished as well.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> Give me a shovel and five minutes....


I'll keep lookout.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Some people just ain't worth a ****. I'm with everyone else, except I don't think I'd need 5 minutes.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll Join the lookout. People are unreal.....


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh how I wish I didn't read the story, just too sad. What a beauty!! Some people are just so sick in the head and I hope that guy is in jail for a looong time.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Tears flowing. How **** sad. Taken to a vet hospital and put down? I can not believe there was not a single person working there that could have stepped in and done something. So there is no oath for Vets? Oh I am so mad. I have had a really really crappy day and this just takes the cake. At least when I got home this evening my babies were there to take away my sadness.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i've never felt this terrible in a long time. I was reading the one about Thor (the yellow lab) earlier and now this one. people doing things like that to sweet animals are just plain sick..i think they need good shovel hitting too :redhot:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

THe man and woman both need to be hit with the shovel but first they have to dig their own grave. I think there will be enough lookouts to cover for us. And people wonder why I want to spend so much time with our furkids. That sweet boy is just so sweet and love how he looks like he is winking at us. I hope he gets his own safe and loving home.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Unbelievable! 

When you all say how you like your dog's more than most people...I so totally agree. 

Look at that dog's smiling face. After all that.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

is he in a rescue?? is there someone in georgia that can help him?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

People make me sick sometimes! I can imagine that that police officer had to restrain himself from not killing that &^%$#$%^!

Something similar happened at my daughter's next door neighbor's. This was years ago. They had this pretty Golden girl and we had our first Golden, Chelsea. We used to go over to their house when visiting my daughter to see their dog. Well one day the guy got mad at the Golden because she jumped up and put her paws on his car and scratched it. So, he picked her up and slamed her down on the concrete causing a compound fracture of her leg. This was not bad enough but my 10 yr old grandson witnessed this horrible treatment! I was furious when I found out several hours later. I called all the vets offices until I found the one that the idiot had taken her to. I asked about her and told them I wanted to get her treatment and adopt her but they said the owner wanted her put down that she had been hit by a car. I told them exactly what caused her injuries but don't know if they ever confornted the owner about it. Some people just shouldn't own dogs or have kids!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He's not in a rescue, he's in the Georgia Humane Society in Atlanta.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> He's not in a rescue, he's in the Georgia Humane Society in Atlanta.


 
aw sad. i hope a rescue can pull him...i bet he'll be adopted soon though.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, this proves there are evil ******** in the world, lets hope this poor pup gets a good home and some love for a change


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

People like that don't deserve to be on this earth, so sad and so brutal- I wish I hadn't read it. I hope and pray this beautiful dog gets a loving home.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

unf***ingbelievable. I'm so angry and I'm sitting here at work with tears in my eyes. i sure hope that idiot gets a long time in jail, surrounded by animal lovers.

I know goldens to tend to get adopted quickly from humane societies and I'm sure this one-eye beauty will be no exception...

angie


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

SPEECHLESS....

This guy HAS to be pulled from the Humane Socienty. HAS TO BE.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

People never fail to disgust me. How anyone could do that is so completely incomprehensible to me...
I don't think the laws concerning animal abuse are nearly tough enough. These people need to serve some serious jail time. (Since they won't let the rest of us give them what they deserve.)

Hopefully that poor baby will get a good, loving home. God knows he deserves it!
And as for the "humans" involved - all I hope is that karma kicks in and they get what they have coming. The sooner, the better.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> People make me sick sometimes! I can imagine that that police officer had to restrain himself from not killing that &^%$#$%^!
> 
> Something similar happened at my daughter's next door neighbor's. This was years ago. They had this pretty Golden girl and we had our first Golden, Chelsea. We used to go over to their house when visiting my daughter to see their dog. Well one day the guy got mad at the Golden because she jumped up and put her paws on his car and scratched it. So, he picked her up and slamed her down on the concrete causing a compound fracture of her leg. This was not bad enough but my 10 yr old grandson witnessed this horrible treatment! I was furious when I found out several hours later. I called all the vets offices until I found the one that the idiot had taken her to. I asked about her and told them I wanted to get her treatment and adopt her but they said the owner wanted her put down that she had been hit by a car. I told them exactly what caused her injuries but don't know if they ever confornted the owner about it. Some people just shouldn't own dogs or have kids!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


How horrible!!! How is your grandson!?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Dogs Deserve Better People.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

GL84, do you have the link/phone number info for this poor pup? I have a friend in Atlanta that might just adopt this guy.

The story makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Printer friendly view Email to a friend! *Photos*




Enlarge photo 
 





*Click on thumbnail to enlarge*

   
*Mac*










Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Medium
*From: Georgia Humane Society *



*More About Mac*


Say hello to Mac our newest addition. Mac has a very sad story to tell you. I was attacked by my owner one day last month for no reason other than he was mad about something. I was hit so hard with a shovel that I lost my right eye and was then stuffed in a plastic bag and hauled off in my owner’s car going to who knows where. My owner thought I was dead after that brutal attack, but I wasn't. The police caught up with me and the man who hurt me. The nice police officer took me to the vet’s for surgery (I had surgery to remove my right eye) and to rest after my ordeal. The officer then arrested my owner and put him in jail, hopefully for a very long time. My siblings were still at home with my mistress, hope nothing happened to them. ***Update*** my siblings were taken to an Animal Hospital by my owner’s wife and euthanized (they were healthy with no issues). The reason given was that she was upset with her husband for what he did to me, but my siblings are gone now because of anger. We did nothing to provoke all of this, we were all sweet loving dogs in a place we felt safe until now. I will NEVER EVER go back there because I have a great foster home that will give me the love and attention I require (and will never hurt me).Considering all that has happened to me I still wag my tail when folks are around me, and lay down to get my belly rubbed, and I am great with men, too. I 'm a Golden Retriever with a great temperament, love car rides, kisses and other dogs. I’m approximately 18 months old have been neutered, all vaccinations including Rabies, and will be micro-chipped soon. I am looking for my forever home with someone who will love me forever. Could that family be you?Applicants will be subject to a home check along with the application. My adoption fee is $300.00. If interested please contact the phone number listed below. Thank you for letting me tell my story. This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*Georgia Humane Society *

Atlanta, GA

Phone: 770-314-7302
Email adoption organization


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How sad.

In defense of the vet, there are worse things for dogs than a painless death. Some vets will euth healthy dogs because they sadly know the alternative for many dogs is worse. One vet I worked for refused to euthanize a healthy dog and the owner threw it on the highway outside the clinic and it was killed right in front of our office by a car.

Not all vets have the resources to offer to adopt out every such pet.

It's a truly horrible, sad word we live in.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting the info Kim, I just got home.

I wish I could adopt him, I told my mom about him and she thought the story was horrible as well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Thanks for posting the info Kim, I just got home.
> 
> I wish I could adopt him, I told my mom about him and she thought the story was horrible as well.


I would have waited, but if there's a chance he could be adopted, I didn't want to delay...I think he's being fostered though.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I wish with all my heart I could adopt him... 

Poor little guy, it would take a heartless person to do something that horrible to something so sweet and precious..


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Just looked on their site....Mac has not been placed in a GR rescue or adopted.

Got to cross post this out to more people....this fellow has that sweet face that will steal your heart.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow- I find it absolutely shocking he has not had a placement. I would foster this dog. Wouldn't anyone? What a doll. Such a sad story.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does the Atlanta Dog Squad know about him?


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Keep your fingers crossed:crossfing
Friend that has Chippers Haven in Florida is working on this now.
She is contacting someone to try to go get his fellow out of there....Georgia does not keep these little animals for long before they gas them.

Once she gets him out of there...she will then work on a transport to her home. A group of us are sending $$$$ to help her with this little fellow.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They would gas him, but they want $300 for him? Did I read that right? I hope not.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

MotherHen said:


> Keep your fingers crossed:crossfing
> Friend that has Chippers Haven in Florida is working on this now.
> She is contacting someone to try to go get his fellow out of there....Georgia does not keep these little animals for long before they gas them.
> 
> ...


I might be having to make a trip to Atlanta early in the week. If they need someone to pull him until transport I will trry and do it.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I might be having to make a trip to Atlanta early in the week. If they need someone to pull him until transport I will trry and do it.


Thanks Hooch.:smooch:...I have sent Pam your message...will let you know soon.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What a beautiful boy*

What a beautiful boy. Hooch I pray you're able to get him out of there.

What shelter is he in and where in GA???

If It wouldn't cause a divorce, I would adopt him in a heartbeat!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He's in Atlanta in the Georgia Humane Society....

Someone please help this guy! He's sooooo cute. I wish i could take him, but I'm in another country and mom says no more animals.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Does anybody have an update about this poor guy?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Give me a shovel and five minutes....


I'm so with ya!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I looked at their website and they are a no kill shelter. They take animals out of the kill shelters and help them find homes, so hopefully he will find a new home until a gr rescue can help him or someone adopts him.


----------

